# Positions available for guide training on the Arkansas River



## SkiMan2006 (May 31, 2006)

I know a "very southern" guide from Performance Tours that could use some guide training.

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I love the part about "no experience is needed". :?


----------



## SkiMan2006 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, the guide at Performance could use a lesson in whitewater (but she did get the intro course after getting tossed over her raft that had dumped at least 3 (think 4) of the 6 onboard. First rapid....couldn't have been 3 minutes on the water, total mayhem


----------

